# show fish



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

do you guys think my male oscar is a good show fish his golden color is still comming in but do ya think hes good loking now?








ill be sure to get etter pics soon


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

No, sorry his shape is out of proportion, his jaw is too undershot and his body is too short. He also has hole in the head which will not go away easily, he's also not the biggest of oscars. The only good thing about him is his colour.
You can also see that he has a damaged dorsal fin ray which won't heal.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've also just noticed that there is some orange colouration in his dorsal fin which is not aceptable in a show fish unless it's clearly an eye spot.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well thses were pics i took a month ago and they were kinda cracker-jacky and at a wiered angle so that could be why his hith and all the other stuff is going away also i think i can fix the fin ray its folded over and i just need to pull it back


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's really not the proper oscar body form


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i know but he was about to flare when i took the pic and he was also bending a little cause he was about to turn the problem is that i can get a good pic unless i stuff him full of food so hell stop begging


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Now THIS is an oscar:


----------

